# Eastman ST 21K Striper Mower



## MichiganReelMan (Apr 23, 2018)

Does anyone know anything about this mower? The Company stopped making the mower and ultimately the Company sold the 21" commercial line of mowers to Schiller Grounds Care who have multiple brands, including Bob Cat and Little Wonder. The Eastman 21" Commercial mower was re-badged as a Bob Cat but the Striper version does not seem to be made anymore.

The interesting thing about this mower is that although it is a rotary (vs a reel), it has a heavy rear roller for striping and it cuts as low as .5" (and as high as 3").

The mower is described as having 'a wide application for golf courses, athletic fields and ball parks where a beautiful striping effect is desired.'

The PDF marketing flyer on it can be found at this link:

http://www.medinamower.com/images/WB/Eastman/SP21K.pdf

I have been looking for a greens mower for some time but just found one of these Eastman 21" Commercial Striper units for sale locally that is in near perfect condition. I'm sort of thinking it may be the best of both worlds (albeit a compromise on many fronts) with great flexibility in cutting height, excellent striping, can mulch and handle leaves, etc., has the vacuum effect of rotary mowers, commercial quality, including a Kawasaki 6 HP FC180V, 4 cycle engine, lighter weight/easier handling, less costly and easier maintenance but do not think will be as good as a true reel greens mower (scissors cut vs rotary tearing of grass blades, etc.). Somewhat concerned about parts, etc. given that Eastman is no longer in business and the mower is no longer made but given that it's a Commercial quality rotary, maybe I'm being too conservative.

I think the unit originally ran between $1500 and $2000. The unit I am looking at was built in 2006 and was made in Portland, Maine. It is owned by a guy who works at a golf course and the unit has been maintained by the mechanics at the course (oil changes and blade sharpening, etc.).

Any thoughts or knowledge of the machine?


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

They were acquired by Bob-Cat: https://www.bobcatturf.com/schiller-grounds-care-acquires-21-inch-commercial-mower-line-eastman-industries/

Looks like the product you mentioned was completely shut down, though. I don't see the mower with roller anywhere.

edit: had the wrong link


----------



## MichiganReelMan (Apr 23, 2018)

So, is this crazy to consider as an alternative to a greens mower? It seems like a rare bird, given it's not made anymore, the original Company that manufactured is no longer in business, and doesn't seem as if there is another hybrid type mower out there like this (Rotary with a rear roller for striping that can also cut down to .5").

Anyone have other thoughts on this?


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

I don't know enough about it to tell you what to do. It's going to be inferior to a greens mower from a quality of cut perspective. I don't know anything about the self-propel functionality... it does seem to be stop or go and not like a Honda or Toro where you can feather the speed control. If you can get it for a price you feel is reasonable to try it out... no one is stopping you  You understand the risks of it being more rare than a Tru Cut in Michigan (don't ask me how I know that).


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

MichiganReelMan said:


> So, is this crazy to consider as an alternative to a greens mower? It seems like a rare bird, given it's not made anymore, the original Company that manufactured is no longer in business, and doesn't seem as if there is another hybrid type mower out there like this (Rotary with a rear roller for striping that can also cut down to .5").
> 
> Anyone have other thoughts on this?


Toro and Deere both make similar rotary mowers. It's not going to cut better than a reel but it will be slightly better than a 4 wheeled rotary if your lawn has lots of small dips and hollows. It won't solve scalping issues with cresting small hills and running through swales however.


----------



## Kazuo YOKOBORI (Jul 31, 2019)

Hi, you got my answer a year from another corner of the Pacific. Let me introduce to you the small Japanese manufacturer, Kaaz, who is a manufacturer of these roller mowers and working with this line for more than 40 years. Among the professional landscapers in the UK and other major European countries, "Kaaz" is a somewhat familiar name, but we sell most of them under different brands. Roller mowers are mainly used in England because they prefer to cut soft grass shallow and make streaks found as gentleman's clothes. We have a variety of models from shaft drive types from 19 inches to 21 inches and launched new HST drive models. Managing the cutting speed is more convenient and much faster. If you are interested, check out "Kaaz Hydrostatic Roller Mower" on You-Tube. You may find some similar models that we supply under the OEM name. Bizen Katana


----------

